# 2014 Brides-to-Be Buddies!



## LillyTame

Aloha, ladies.

I'm on BnB because I was TTC over the last year and so I've made many TTC friends, but we've decided to take a break (NTNP) to focus on weightloss and our wedding. So I figured I'd look for some BTB (brides to be) Buddies to talk about wedding planning and such!


*2014 Brides*

*February* 
lozzy21 1st

*April*
Kizzy454 26th

*June*
chysantheMUM
30mummyof1 21st

*July*
kmbabycrazy 5th
missk1989 5th
Abblebubba 25th

*August*
LittleLady04 30th

*December*
LillyTame 13th
FirstBean 27th​


----------



## missk1989

Hi there! I would love a wedding buddy! I find it really hard to avoid the topic when talking to my friends but dont want to sound self obsessed all the time even though i think about it 24/7!


----------



## LillyTame

Me too! lol I want to talk about it all the time and get peoples opinions but I'm sure people will get tired of me bringing it up at every convo:blush:

When is your wedding date?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too. I feel like people will either be bored or feel like I'm rubbing it in (depending on the friend). And as I'm the first of my friends to get married they don't understand when I'm stressing

My wedding in 5th July 2014...6 months on Sunday eeeeek


----------



## LillyTame

Oooh 6 months! Very close! That's about the time I'll start looking for a dress. Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi, mind if I join you :)

We're getting married in June, so just 5 months away, suddenly seems very close. I'm in the same boat though, don't like to bore people to death with constantly talking about it but its all I'm thinking about, so very difficult.

kmbabycrazy - I also feel like I'm rubbing it in with a couple of my friends, as I daren't even bring it up with them anymore because one got a bit shirty because she said I was turning into a 'smug married' and the other ended up bursting into tears because she said that it was just another thing that made her feel as though she had nothing going for her. Which although I felt bad, I was also a little bit annoyed that they just couldn't be happy for me. 

Also, weight loss is on the agenda for me too, I've ordered my dress but a couple of inches too small because I will fit into it dammit! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, chysantheMUM! :flower: And congratulations!

Anyone planning a big wedding? I was hoping for a small one but it seems to be expanding lol.


----------



## chysantheMUM

We will have approx 50 guests for the ceremony and meal, then will invite upto another 50 in the evening, so I think mine is neither big or small ;) How many are you inviting Lillytame or are you still in discussions about it? Have you arranged a venue yet?


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, popping by to say hello. I get married in a month!


----------



## missk1989

kmbabycrazy said:


> Me too. I feel like people will either be bored or feel like I'm rubbing it in (depending on the friend). And as I'm the first of my friends to get married they don't understand when I'm stressing
> 
> My wedding in 5th July 2014...6 months on Sunday eeeeek

Im getting married in 5th July too! :happydance:


----------



## missk1989

LillyTame said:


> Welcome, chysantheMUM! :flower: And congratulations!
> 
> Anyone planning a big wedding? I was hoping for a small one but it seems to be expanding lol.

I think we are having 60ish during the day including about 5 kids. Only inviting about 20 more to the evening so i worry it will be a bit quiet.
We have asked a friend to do the disco as he is a dj and he agreed but now the only other person in common has told us (after i wrote his invite) that he will be attending a birthday party the day of our wedding and is unable to attend :nope: Now im worried our dj wont come as he wont know anyone there. :cry:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

missk1989 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I feel like people will either be bored or feel like I'm rubbing it in (depending on the friend). And as I'm the first of my friends to get married they don't understand when I'm stressing
> 
> My wedding in 5th July 2014...6 months on Sunday eeeeek
> 
> Im getting married in 5th July too! :happydance:Click to expand...

How are your plans coming along? Feel like I'm going to be so stressed the next coupe of months. SO much stuff to get sorted and I've got exams and assignments to do and (hopefully) will be starting some unpaid work experience work at a local independent publishers. Then when it's time to get everything finalised in the run up to it I'm going to have more exams and (hopefully) my driving test (which I will hopefully pass). I don't take things easy on myself. But then it will be followed up by a nice relaxing week in the lake district with my then hubby :happydance:

And then it'll start all over again with all the reading i'll have to do for my second year and house hunting lol x


----------



## LillyTame

chysantheMUM said:


> We will have approx 50 guests for the ceremony and meal, then will invite upto another 50 in the evening, so I think mine is neither big or small ;) How many are you inviting Lillytame or are you still in discussions about it? Have you arranged a venue yet?

I think we've sent save the dates to about 37 people (including kids and plus ones). We will prepare with the possibility of 50 people at the reception though because a year is a long time! More people might get invited. But we totally wouldn't mind if it stays under 40 :thumbup:



lozzy21 said:


> Hiya, popping by to say hello. I get married in a month!

A month! I can't imagine what it's like to be down to a month. How long have you been planning?


I'm gonna make a list of wedding dates on the 1st post, so if you ladies don't mind, check it out and make sure I got your dates right! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

We have been planning for about a year so have had plenty of time.


----------



## Pink_Pixie

Hello, popping in to say hey  am getting married in July this year . Have booked a venue and booked the registrar... That's it lol freaking out a bit oops.


----------



## missk1989

kmbabycrazy said:


> missk1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I feel like people will either be bored or feel like I'm rubbing it in (depending on the friend). And as I'm the first of my friends to get married they don't understand when I'm stressing
> 
> My wedding in 5th July 2014...6 months on Sunday eeeeek
> 
> Im getting married in 5th July too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How are your plans coming along? Feel like I'm going to be so stressed the next coupe of months. SO much stuff to get sorted and I've got exams and assignments to do and (hopefully) will be starting some unpaid work experience work at a local independent publishers. Then when it's time to get everything finalised in the run up to it I'm going to have more exams and (hopefully) my driving test (which I will hopefully pass). I don't take things easy on myself. But then it will be followed up by a nice relaxing week in the lake district with my then hubby :happydance:
> 
> And then it'll start all over again with all the reading i'll have to do for my second year and house hunting lol xClick to expand...

We have all the important things sorted like venue, photographer, dress, cars, makeup artist. Need to look at wedding rings as we have seen some online that you get each others finger prints engraved onto the inside of the ring but i want to check the width as they only do a set width. I too am doing a course, its a pgce so in uni monday and friday and on placement tues-thurs. Plus Oh has just booked to go to new york for his stag do and only gets back 5/6 days before the wedding :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

chysantheMUM said:


> We will have approx 50 guests for the ceremony and meal, then will invite upto another 50 in the evening, so I think mine is neither big or small ;) How many are you inviting Lillytame or are you still in discussions about it? Have you arranged a venue yet?

I went over the guest list again last night and we are up to 58! But I really don't think we'll get more than 50. And I forgot to answer about the venue...we rented a beach house and cottage on the black sands beach where we had our first date :cloud9: So both the ceremony and reception will be there.



Pink_Pixie said:


> Hello, popping in to say hey  am getting married in July this year . Have booked a venue and booked the registrar... That's it lol freaking out a bit oops.

Hi Pink_Pixie! :wave: What day in July?


----------



## chysantheMUM

LillyTame said:


> I went over the guest list again last night and we are up to 58! But I really don't think we'll get more than 50. And I forgot to answer about the venue...we rented a beach house and cottage on the black sands beach where we had our first date :cloud9: So both the ceremony and reception will be there.

That sounds amazing and so romantic, just a little bit jealous ;)


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey! 
My name is Abbey 
From Lincolnshire/Norfolk
I am an electric wheelchair using Bride! 
I am planning my fairytale and marrying my prince on Friday 25th July 2014
So far I have; 
# my wedding dress
# my venue viewed/preliminary booked awaiting deposit
# my wedding flowers
# a place to hire top hat and tails just need paying for 

Things I'm hoping to do in next 2 months
# my DIY invites
# design of my DIY wedding cake
# making personalised bunting for top table 

Looking forward to meeting a wedding buddy


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations, Abblebubba:flower:

Looks like we are going to have lots of July weddings!:thumbup:

So your DIY cake...does that mean you are going to do the baking too?

I want to do the 2 tiers and then cupcakes type cake...anyone else doing cupcakes or something non-conventional?

Ladies, feel free to share before and after pics here! I would love to see some dresses!


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi Ladies :wave:

I'm getting married on 30th August this year. We will have been together for 10 years the day before the wedding. 

We are inviting 70-80 people to the service and meal. And an extra 40 people in the evening. 

xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, LittleLady04! :wave: Congratulations!:flower:

You are having a big one! Where is your venue?

My Bday is Aug 31st! :winkwink:


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi LillyTame :wave:

We're having the reception at a local hotel called The Royal Hotel. Yeah, I suppose our guest list is quite large, it was meant to be a small amount of guests to the service and meal but the list just kept getting bigger.


----------



## missk1989

Abblebubba said:


> Hey!
> My name is Abbey
> From Lincolnshire/Norfolk
> I am an electric wheelchair using Bride!
> I am planning my fairytale and marrying my prince on Friday 25th July 2014
> So far I have;
> # my wedding dress
> # my venue viewed/preliminary booked awaiting deposit
> # my wedding flowers
> # a place to hire top hat and tails just need paying for
> 
> Things I'm hoping to do in next 2 months
> # my DIY invites
> # design of my DIY wedding cake
> # making personalised bunting for top table
> 
> Looking forward to meeting a wedding buddy

Hi there! we are doing our own cake aswell including baking it. This is what we are planning.
 



Attached Files:







orange and white topsy turvy philadelphia wedding cake.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FirstBean

Hi can I join, we're getting married 27th December we will have been together 10years on 24th December.
I have my venue , my flowers sorted, my dress and bridesmaids dresses.


----------



## LillyTame

LittleLady04 said:


> Hi LillyTame :wave:
> 
> We're having the reception at a local hotel called The Royal Hotel. Yeah, I suppose our guest list is quite large, it was meant to be a small amount of guests to the service and meal but the list just kept getting bigger.

Boy, do I know how it is with that ever growing list! :dohh:



missk1989 said:


> Hi there! we are doing our own cake aswell including baking it. This is what we are planning.

Creative cake! Do you normally do a lot of baking? Will you try a couple times ahead of time? Do you have a back up plan? I ask this as someone that sucks at baking! :dohh: :haha:



FirstBean said:


> Hi can I join, we're getting married 27th December we will have been together 10years on 24th December.
> I have my venue , my flowers sorted, my dress and bridesmaids dresses.

Hi, FirstBean! :flower: Congratulations! Me and you are the only December brides so far! :thumbup: What are your colors? We are going with Silver and Royal Blue.

That gives me an idea...ladies, give me your colors and I'll try to incorporate it into your name on our list. Note which one is the main color. :thumbup:


----------



## Kizzy454

ooo brill idea hun! 

April 26th :)

main colour is red :) and we are having silver too :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, Kizzy454! :wave: Great colors! I've always liked red but not for myself! It's such a bold and beautiful color..._I_ just can't pull it off! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Our colours are mint and gold. And littlelady04 we're getting married a few days after our anniversary. Thought it would make it easier for OH to remember lol x


----------



## missk1989

missk1989 said:


> Hi there! we are doing our own cake aswell including baking it. This is what we are planning.

Creative cake! Do you normally do a lot of baking? Will you try a couple times ahead of time? Do you have a back up plan? I ask this as someone that sucks at baking! :dohh: :haha:

Im rubbish at baking but H2B is an amazing baker. I took a cake decorating course in september and we have done a few cakes, him baking, me decorating and appear to be a good team. We will definitely be having a few practice runs with this one before the big day!
p.s Our colour is orange!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I'm getting married on 21st June and can't wait either!


----------



## Abblebubba

LillyTame said:


> Congratulations, Abblebubba:flower:
> 
> Looks like we are going to have lots of July weddings!:thumbup:
> 
> So your DIY cake...does that mean you are going to do the baking too?
> 
> I want to do the 2 tiers and then cupcakes type cake...anyone else doing cupcakes or something non-conventional?
> 
> Ladies, feel free to share before and after pics here! I would love to see some dresses!

Hey! I feel a fraud now Lol
I'm planning on getting the basic white iced cakes from marks and Spencer and then I'm going to be decorating them as a cake is a cake at the end of the day and once it's got the cake topper on and decorations I'm getting from ebay it will look like any other cake decorated that you'd be charged hundreds for hehe 

My main colours are baby pink and silver :)


----------



## LillyTame

kmbabycrazy said:


> Our colours are mint and gold. And littlelady04 we're getting married a few days after our anniversary. Thought it would make it easier for OH to remember lol x

Very pretty, I don't think I've seen those colors together. No mint in the options so I went with a "pale green":thumbup:



missk1989 said:


> Im rubbish at baking but H2B is an amazing baker. I took a cake decorating course in september and we have done a few cakes, him baking, me decorating and appear to be a good team. We will definitely be having a few practice runs with this one before the big day!
> p.s Our colour is orange!

Awesome! A cake decorating course sounds like fun. I just don't know if I have the patience! I think if I made one mistake I'd beat myself up lol



30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: I'm getting married on 21st June and can't wait either!

Hi, 30mummyof1! :wave: Congratulations! What are your colors?



Abblebubba said:


> Hey! I feel a fraud now Lol
> I'm planning on getting the basic white iced cakes from marks and Spencer and then I'm going to be decorating them as a cake is a cake at the end of the day and once it's got the cake topper on and decorations I'm getting from ebay it will look like any other cake decorated that you'd be charged hundreds for hehe
> 
> My main colours are baby pink and silver :)

Haha, I don't think it matters HOW you do it, as long as you make it your own! :thumbup:

I wanted to do a custom cake topper but OH thinks its tacky :roll: He also thinks cupcakes are tacky but I really wanted that so I pushed harder for that lol

chysantheMUM, I don't have a date for you, just June. Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## lozzy21

28 days today! My colours are purple and gold


----------



## 30mummyof1

lozzy21 said:


> 28 days today! My colours are purple and gold

ahh similar to mine, purple and cream. wow, 28 days are you ready?:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

missk1989 said:


> p.s Our colour is orange!




lozzy21 said:


> My colours are purple and gold




30mummyof1 said:


> ahh similar to mine, purple and cream.

Loving all the colors, ladies!:thumbup:

So who's doing a white dress? Who is doing other or accents on dress?

I'm doing a white dress with royal blue bouquet and fascinator on my veil. Well, this is what I'm planning as of right now. Seeing as how I'm not picking a dress for another 4-5 months, I could fall in love with something in color.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My dress is white but has a gold band around the waist the pic is in my wedding jounal and the link is in my sig if anyone wants to look it's one of the most recent posts x


----------



## FirstBean

My colour is Tiffany blue and having ivory aswell


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My dress is ivory but has a gold band around the waist the pic is in my wedding jounal and the link is in my sig if anyone wants to look it's one of the most recent posts x


----------



## 30mummyof1

My dress is ivory with sparkles, although probably looks more white than i would have pictured ivory to be, if that makes sense! 
I need to get a veil and tiara/headband sorted next.


----------



## LittleLady04

My dress is ivory with sparkly detailing, I've posted a pic of it in my journal. (Stalkers welcome! Lol) 
My colour scheme is lilac and silver.
xxx


----------



## lozzy21

30mummyof1 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 28 days today! My colours are purple and gold
> 
> ahh similar to mine, purple and cream. wow, 28 days are you ready?:happydance:Click to expand...

Erm kinda! 



LillyTame said:


> missk1989 said:
> 
> 
> p.s Our colour is orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> My colours are purple and goldClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> ahh similar to mine, purple and cream.Click to expand...
> 
> Loving all the colors, ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> So who's doing a white dress? Who is doing other or accents on dress?
> 
> I'm doing a white dress with royal blue bouquet and fascinator on my veil. Well, this is what I'm planning as of right now. Seeing as how I'm not picking a dress for another 4-5 months, I could fall in love with something in color.Click to expand...

I'm in a light gold dress.


----------



## LillyTame

That is a beautiful dress, LittleLady! :thumbup: Will you wear it to the reception or have a 2nd outfit?


----------



## LittleLady04

LillyTame said:


> That is a beautiful dress, LittleLady! :thumbup: Will you wear it to the reception or have a 2nd outfit?

Thanks hun! I'll wear it to the reception too, I wanna wear it for as long as possible :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree wear it for as long as poss! I've been joking i'll sleep in mine!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh absolutely wear it all day. I didn't want to take mine off the day I bought it never mind on my wedding day lol x


----------



## Kizzy454

LillyTame said:


> Hi, Kizzy454! :wave: Great colors! I've always liked red but not for myself! It's such a bold and beautiful color..._I_ just can't pull it off! lol


Our shades vary slightly as everything is from the internet. Just ordered my dress now impaitiently awaiting for it to be shipped! xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Anybody using a planner/coordinator?


----------



## missk1989

Were not having a planner. We cant afford the extra cost and id rather do it myself so I know its done how i want it not how someone else wants it done. :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No, didn't really consider it as had a year to plan it myself. Would think it would be very helpful for a short timeframe :)


----------



## LillyTame

I hope to have one, I'm meeting with her Saturday. I just read that it's really helpful for her to take care of vendor issues and payment issues on the day of the wedding so people aren't coming to you and also because they work with the vendors so often they can sometimes get discounts/deals.

I think it would be different though if I had more family and friends here to help me, but I don't...it's really just me and OH and all our fam and friends will be coming from the mainland.


----------



## Abblebubba

I'm planning all my self haha
All stand by for disaster zone xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm doing my own planning too, in fact I'm DIYing almost everything, out of financial necessity. I'm a bit of a control freak though, so probably wouldn't be comfortable with someones else interference :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, if I decide not to keep the planner I'll come to you ladies for advice! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

I'd hate to have a planner! Most things are paid for in advance here so that's not an issue.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah theres only one thing in our wedding that can be paid off on the day the rest needs to be paid up by two weeks before the wedding. And we'll probably pay it 2 weeks before anyway x


----------



## LillyTame

Most of the vendors here want partial payment up front and the rest on the day of service.


----------



## missk1989

LillyTame said:


> Most of the vendors here want partial payment up front and the rest on the day of service.

I couldnt be bothered with that! Im carrying no money on our wedding day and I think most suppliers of mine want payment at least 4 weeks before. :thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

How is everybody getting along? This week I paid the deposit for the car, ordered my invites, and bought some picture frames for our table numbers. I am also going to book an appointment with the cake lady, pay the deposit for the honeymoon, and pay off my dress in the next week. 

Had a lot of stress lately, caused by worrying about exams, and worrying about what I need to get done for the wedding. I've had terrible tummy troubles and headaches because of it, and I've been so clumsy due to being distracted that I'm practically one big bruise at the moment. I actually think I might have blacked out once, because I don't remember how I feel I just remember hitting the ground (and the wall and the toilet). I hit my head and knee, twisted my ankle and jarred my shoulder. It wasn't fun. But hopefully now the exam I was panicking about is out of the way, and I only have the "easy" one left (or at least I hope, but it's the one on the subject I know more about) all this should stop. I am feeling less queasy and haven't had a headache since before the exam so fingers crossed it stays that way xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

You have been busy! hope the stressful bits ease off.

Was pretty busy sunday wedding planning. First time this year i've sat down and spend hours on the computer. Ordered my tiara, veil, flower girl dresses, bits to make tableplan and table name signs and bubbles for the kids on the table. The tiara/hairband has arrived and i'm not sure i like it, or if even i want anything in my hair anymore! :dohh:
and the flower girl dresses arrived which are gorgeous however they don't match the purple of the older bridesmaids so going to put a bridemaid dress on myself over the weekend and stand next to a flower girl and see how obvious it will be!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm pretty much done! Just need underware, sweets for the buffet and thank you presents. Well still need to sort music!!


----------



## missk1989

I have so much to do! I have been with my mum and sisters today looking at how i want my dress altered, talking about my hen night and the million other things i need to do in the next 23 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just bought my underwear today, hopefully i'll like it as it's in the sale and non -returnable! plus its to shrink into so bit of a gamble!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

What's everybody doing/done for their hen do? Me and my sister have been thinking about mine, I'm having a little sleepover style party to save some pennies, and so nobody else has to spend too much as a few of my friends are getting married around the same time, and some are going on holiday not long before or after so I want to make sure everyone I want there can come.


----------



## missk1989

kmbabycrazy said:


> What's everybody doing/done for their hen do? Me and my sister have been thinking about mine, I'm having a little sleepover style party to save some pennies, and so nobody else has to spend too much as a few of my friends are getting married around the same time, and some are going on holiday not long before or after so I want to make sure everyone I want there can come.

I am thinking afternoon tea/pamper session then a meal, bowling and a few drinks and kareoke. Staying over in manchester too. Luckily my sister works at 2 places in Manchester and has contacts to get discounts on it all. I dont want people to have to spend a fortune so am giving people the chance to do as much or as little as they want.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm having 2 :blush: One in Brighton where there are only 7 of us. That includes a pole dancing lesson, cocktail making and life drawing session plus the normal stuff!. Then the other will be in my home town, meal and drinks which hopefully a lot more will be able to make and it will include the older ones! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Just going to TGI Fridays for tea and cocktails and then going to a pub.


----------



## FirstBean

I am also having 2 I have never ever done a girls holiday so we are going to benidorm for 3days them going to have something at home for the people who can't make Benidorm. 
Today I have found my flower girl dresses I like but went to order and they only have 1 size 2-3 and I need 2 so hoping tomorrow when they are open I can call them and see if they can get anymore.
I have also ordered my birdcage table plan stand got it off eBay at a bargain price so happy with that.


----------



## lozzy21

FirstBean said:


> I am also having 2 I have never ever done a girls holiday so we are going to benidorm for 3days them going to have something at home for the people who can't make Benidorm.
> Today I have found my flower girl dresses I like but went to order and they only have 1 size 2-3 and I need 2 so hoping tomorrow when they are open I can call them and see if they can get anymore.
> I have also ordered my birdcage table plan stand got it off eBay at a bargain price so happy with that.

Your in my neck of the woods! Where you getting married at?


----------



## FirstBean

lozzy21 said:


> FirstBean said:
> 
> 
> I am also having 2 I have never ever done a girls holiday so we are going to benidorm for 3days them going to have something at home for the people who can't make Benidorm.
> Today I have found my flower girl dresses I like but went to order and they only have 1 size 2-3 and I need 2 so hoping tomorrow when they are open I can call them and see if they can get anymore.
> I have also ordered my birdcage table plan stand got it off eBay at a bargain price so happy with that.
> 
> Your in my neck of the woods! Where you getting married at?Click to expand...

Getting married here. 
https://www.hunleyhotel.co.uk/events-celebrations/weddings


----------



## kmbabycrazy

How are everyone's plans coming along?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I started making my table plan, bit stressful bit i'm not rushing it so just doing bits here and there. Next thing is to work out how much we owe everybody and send off for my new passport so I can go on honeymoon! 

You?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Our bridesmaids dresses arrived the other day. I've been stressing with table plan too. So many of OHs family don't get along I have to keep them apart. Some have said they aren't coming if so and so are coming. MIL has been telling them that's not fair but I've given up caring if they don't want to come that's fine by us it just means we can invite more friends to the meal that ovbiously care about us more because they'd be willing to put differences with people aside to come to our wedding x


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone getting on? x


----------



## Shey

I'll be wedding buddy! Mine is Dec 31


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good, stressing a little as I have a ton of uni work to do at the moment as well as lots of last minute wedding stresses. But it's all little bits now. We had our pre wedding shoot with the photographer the other week and it was lovely. Here are a few of my favourites
 



Attached Files:







1533740_720048458033329_4471979508134546626_n.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 3









10152646_719821161389392_3798125818454792522_n.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3









10246695_719820394722802_5144204616964057939_n.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3









1533717_719821474722694_1989410742922467627_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pics, we haven't seen ours yet from Saturday just gone. 
Did you enjoy yours? I was surprised how easy it was, although i definitely prefer having my oh with me or the kids. On my own i feel a bit uncomfortable still!

I was stressing about my hair yesterday, but feeling better about it now. Hen do in 3 days, eek!


----------



## Shey

Have yet to take engagement pics. Just don't have money at the moment.but I did find my dress.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ours came with our photographers package. It was a really lovely morning and the kids loved her. I had my hen do a few weeks ago, was lovely. OH has his stag do at the end of May xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes ours came with package too, it's a husband and wife team so that worked well as there was someone to amuse kids when it was just us.

My oh's stag do is in 3 wks, he's leaving the country unlike mine. Slovakia i think!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My OH is going to the races xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

That sounds a lot more civilised than my oh's then. I dread to think what will be going on in Slovakia..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Civilised? With some of the friends he has....lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha!


----------

